# Tecumseh HH120 Help!



## fotno

Does anyone have access to a manual for the Tecumseh HH120? I've taken the head off of mine (on 1220) and the cylinder bore looks incredibly clean, the stroke is noiseless, and still has at least some compression. However, it is missing one head-bolt and the remaining ones have been hoplessly scrambled (part of an aborted repair attempt by the previous owner) and are not in their correct order, and I have no idea of bolt length, bore measures, torque specs...etc. I also have no idea how available repair parts are, or even if this old of an engine is even a worthwhile rebuild. Heck, I can't even measure how worn out it is, till I know how it's supposed to measure. 
I hesitate to put any real effort into restoring this engine, if there is a commonly available alternative. If there's a Kohler single that would swap, I would feel a great deal more comfortable with the durability, and parts availbility of a Kohler than with a Tecumseh seeing that I've never even spun a wrench on one. But I have to know the spec of the crank-shaft snout to know whether my existing pulley set has any hope of working. By the way, in no way is offense meant to those who like Briggs or Tecumseh power, I'm just not as secure in my skills with those makes. Thanks for any and all help... Fotno


----------



## guest2

fotno
First, these old cast iron tecumsehs are a good engine. If you need repair manual pages, I'm going to post them today. Parts shouldn't be a problem.
Secondly, you do have some choices if you are looking to replace the engine. A wisconsin tra-12d will bolt right in, as long as you have the correct engine pulley. This engine was used in the 1225, which is the hydro version of your tractor. Another and maybe easier and cheaper solution would be to bolt in a tra-10d from a 1050. This will match up perfectly if you get a complete engine with pulley and gas tank. You will never miss the 2hp.


----------



## guest2

fotno
I posted the tecumseh manual pages for you as a sticky at the top of the bolens section. HTH


----------



## fotno

*Big Thanks*

Once again, Sixchows to the rescue! Thanks a million my friend, I only hope I can return the favor when I can. You've gotten me where I need to be. 
Fotno


----------



## guest2

Fotno
No problem! Glad to help! Let me know if you need anything else.


----------



## Kramrush

I can't help but to interject my $.02. A Tecumseh 14 horse will also bolt right in with a new pulley (1.125 inch inside diameter) and a hole in the hood. It is my favorite Tecumseh engine for a Bolens tractor and well worth the effort. All this being said if you HH120 is not savable. 
Mark


----------



## guest2

Mark
I thought of that too but then he'd need to find a hood scoop or big umbrella!


----------



## fotno

*Another thank you*

Thanks for the help Mark...I'm glad to know there are optional engines that will do the trick simply! I'm trying to keep the hood original for two reasons, One, I love the way it looks, very sharp and clean and substantial (unlike modern tractor hoods which are IMHO too aerodynamic... I mean, exactly why would aerodynamics matter at a top speed of 8 mph? It's like putting a spoiler on a Ditch Witch!) Two, the hood on my 1220 (aside from super light, and spotty surface rust, an ill-advised silver paint job, and a hack-job square headlight replacement) is as straight as an arrow. 
It's not that I'm unwilling to cut a hole if it means the difference between using this machine, and letting it go to waste. I just hate to for sake of originality. 
The reason for my reluctance to really go blindly tearing into my HH120 has been deftly confirmed by Sixchows posted manual pages. This little engine is way out of my field of expertise. There are more quirky little parts in it than a small-block Ford, which I do have some wrench time with. With paint or bodywork, I have enough confidence to do the work on my own, I can wield a sand blaster, and a paint gun! But ever since I "fixed" my Mom's alarm clock with a phillips head screwdriver at age 10, I have this fear of watching a shower of tiny parts go exploding across the garage. 
Once again, thanks for all the help, Steve


----------



## guest2

Steve
there's a 1220 hood on ebay right now


----------



## guest2

Steve
Here's a 16hp tecumseh from an H16 buy it now $175

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=50377&item=4322031035&rd=1


----------



## guest2

Steve
As far as cutting the hood, the newer G14 and G16 had scoops. These scoops show up on ebay every so often. Sometimes you can get a nice complete hood cheap enough. Here's an example of how they look;

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/BolensTractorsClub/?yguid=181278005


----------



## Kramrush

Fotno,
If you have time on a SBFord, then you can handle a Tec engine. Did your SBF have heads, alternator, and starter? I am sure it did. You found out how that works, you can find out how that engine works. All of those parts are in this engine, they are just part of the block and not separate. The valves are just in the block, not the head. The charging system is under the flywheel and not separate like the SBF. These engines are not complicated. Read the manual page for page and you'll figure it out. I did.
Mark


----------



## iceberg

> _Originally posted by sixchows _
> *fotno
> I posted the tecumseh manual pages for you as a sticky at the top of the bolens section. HTH *


HOW DO I GET TO BOLENS SECTION TO DOADLOAD THE INFO FOR HH120


----------

